# Wesfarmers, Coles and working it out for tax time



## DionM (16 October 2008)

I'm running late on my tax, and I'm trying to work out the whole CGT thing with the Coles acquisition by Wesfarmers.  Used to have ~600 Coles shares, now have WES shares.  Took the maximum shares option.

Using this:
http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/content.asp?doc=/content/00149178.htm&page=10#P303_13661

I'm trying to work out how to enter it into Stator and see how it spits out the results.

So I've got a statement here from WES that says I got ~$1700 cash, 100 WES ordinary share and 84 Wes PPS shares.

The ATO says it's 18.59% cost base goes to the cash, 43.93% to WES shares and 37.48% to WES PP shares.

Any suggestions on the best way to enter this into Stator so it gets reported correctly for the 07/08 tax period and when/if I sell the WES shares in the future?  I'm a little bit lost.  I'm thinking maybe just treat it as a sale of CML and override the sale results to be the CGT liability for the cash, and then manually enter the acquisition of the WES shares, somehow?

Coles shares were bought years ago, plus multiple DRPs (but that was suspended in 04 anyway).


----------

